# Prospective Buyer with a couple questions....



## iwork4911 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a used 2009 Routan SE. The van really is in mint condition and has 30,000 miles on it. The dealer is asking $19,980. 

This has the 3.8 V6 engine and I was wondering how owners felt about it? Is it underpowered? What is the real world gas mileage you are getting? (I would prefer the 4.0) 

I am trying to decide between the Routan and Honda Odyssey. I purchased a Chyrsler product in the past and it was the worst car I have owned. I have since owned a Honda Civic and loved every second. Now, I realize that one bad car doesn't make a bad company. I just know how well these Asian cars run and last. I am just hoping I would get the same longevity with the Routan if I buy this. 

Any help or comments are appreciated. 

True Gas Mileage? 
Is the 3.8 adequate? 
Routan vs. Odyssey? (will this Chrysler product last like a Honda will?)


----------



## vwman85 (Sep 30, 2005)

Gas milage is 15-17 mpg city on a flat highway going 75mph I get about 22 mpg. Power isn't bad (its a minivan not a race car).


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

3.8 is fine unless you have 6 large people in it and are heading up hill trying to pass. I have never felt that I needed more power in my Routan. Real world gas mileage is about 17 to 18 in the city and 22 on the freeway. 

The Odyssey may be a Honda but that does not make it immune to issues. Three of my good friend have them and all three of them have problems that have required extended shop visits. All three of them bitch and moan about the mileage they get as its no where close to the EPA sticker. All three have brake shimmy problems, all three have rough shifting and all three say the system that cuts off cylinders for more MPG is annoying as heck. 

Another friend of mind has a two year old quest and share the same complaints, brake shimmy and poor MPG. It also has been in the shop A LOT for electrical issues and rough shifting. 

My sister in law has a Sienna that is three years old and it goes through brakes like she goes through chocolate cake. Other than poor MPG and brake issues the Sienna has been flawless. 

As far as what I can tell the Asian mini vans are no better than the North American counterparts.


----------



## iwork4911 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I welcome any other thoughts. 

Regarding the engine, does anyone know how it holds up at high mileage? Any input form the C&T guys? 

My previous Chrysler product had oil leak issue galore. 

I realize this is a VW tranny mated with a Chrysler engine, I am just not sure which one, if either, is the weak link. 

Also, any ideas on after-market or wholesale VW warranties?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Looks like the same old 3.8 that has been around for 20+ years. It looks like a small pushrod motor (no overhead cams). To bad they didn’t pop two more cylinders on the end and make a mini V8. It almost looks like an old dodge 318 minus two cylinders.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

My '99 T&C had the 3.8 - lasted 134K with no problems, but I always felt it was a gas hog - only about 21MPG on a trip, 16-18 around town. Our Routan SEL with the 4.0 has much more power and gets 23-24 on a trip and 18-20 in local driving. Love the difference. 

By the way, the 6-speed is a Chrysler Transmission. 

I would recommend the 4.0 over the 3.8 any day.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

iwork4911 said:


> (will this Chrysler product last like a Honda will?)


 
i love when people believe that just because of a shiny plastic emblem, the car will 'last' better. 

Any car will last, you just need to maintain it. I know Chrysler products are junk, but, i do see a huge number of 15 year old Dodge Caravans on the road.


----------



## iwork4911 (Aug 6, 2010)

I do appreciate the replies, truly. I am not saying that just because a car says Honda, it will last.

I have owned two Chrysler products that have been horrible vehicles. I am religious with the maintenance and oil changes so it wasn't because of neglect that these vehicles didn't last. Everything on both vehicles looked practically brand new, inside and out. The engines leaked oil from multiple places, had leaky head gaskets, leaked oil into spark plug valley, the list goes on. 

Likewise, I have owned a Honda for 16 years and I haven't had a single problem and I am turning over 135,000 miles on it.

So, while I appreciate your comment, my reference to a Chrysler vs. Honda engine was out of pure experience, not ignorance.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

And with your comments in mind, this vehicle is very much a Chrysler.


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

Check the bumper fitments, both in the rear by the liftgate, and the front under the headlights.
rear has a recall, front does not.

make sure the headlights don't have condensation in them

make sure the doors are working good (sliding doors), try parking on a slight incline up or down, and seeing if the doors mess up.

make sure the brake rotors are not warped.

make sure the driver's side window switch works everytime.

make sure the suspect a.c. hose has been replaced.

(all things currently happening or previously occurred on our van)

we go from KC to buffalo at least 2 times a year, generally get up to 24 mpg in the 3.8 version of this van, two adults 180lb, 130lb, teenager 100lb, 10yr old 80lb 3.5 yr old 35lb and a two year old, plus all of our gear. we drive it non-stop so 20 hours of motoring, the car does well.

we drove 8k miles in month last summer, KC to houma LA, to buffalo, back to kc, to chicago, back to houma back to kc...

no issues on those trips, and the Houma to Buffalo leg was 24 hours straight roughly 1200 miles.

Probably wouldn't buy another b/c my local vw shop is being stingy about a few of the issues i listed above.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

fraanz said:


> make sure the suspect a.c. hose has been replaced.


 fraanz,

Can you be more specific about suspect AC hose problem, please?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

some of the lower production number Routans had a AC Pressure line that was not assembled correctly, so after a few thousand miles, the hose developed a leak, causing the AC system to leak freon, and the AC to blow warm.

to iwork4911, wasnt calling you Ignorant, i think i was having a bad day, sorry man


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

I am likely picking up a used SEL Premium today. 

I shopped these cars for quite a while and tried to convince myself that the 3.8 was adequate simply because the dealers are offering $8K off in my area, but in the end there really is no comparison in my view. The 4.0 is not only a LOT more responsive and powerful, but also gets better mileage. Case closed for me. And coming from a GT AWD CX9 the jump down would have been just too substantial.

Of course, you have to pay a lot more and many people have differing budgets, tastes and interests based on driving habits and use so I fully understand why some are happy with the 3.8 too. It's obviously a very subjective call, so I would recommend you drive them back-to-back as I did.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

goodluck with it..!


i would have loved that motor also, but i can deal with leather and babyseats :laugh:


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have to disagree with you. We bought a 2010 Odessey almost three months ago and now have 3270 miles
on our EX-L. We have had no problems of any kind. The brakes work perfectly and no other issues. I'm not sure what problem your friends have with the system that cuts off either 2 or 3 cylinders? It is seemless and unless one is looking for the light in the dash that indicates it is deactivating cylinders we would never even know it. Also, I keep a spreadsheet to track REAL fuel mileage numbers not based on the trip computer and I'm returning 21.7Mpg with a 70/30 split of city/highway driving which I figure is not bad for a vehicle this size. My 2 cents!



MRP2001GTi said:


> 3.8 is fine unless you have 6 large people in it and are heading up hill trying to pass. I have never felt that I needed more power in my Routan. Real world gas mileage is about 17 to 18 in the city and 22 on the freeway.
> 
> The Odyssey may be a Honda but that does not make it immune to issues. Three of my good friend have them and all three of them have problems that have required extended shop visits. All three of them bitch and moan about the mileage they get as its no where close to the EPA sticker. All three have brake shimmy problems, all three have rough shifting and all three say the system that cuts off cylinders for more MPG is annoying as heck.
> 
> ...


----------

